# I'm new here...



## ajj86 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys. Just for your info, I'm a 23 year old male who started having constipation problems in January. It took three visits to the Doctors over three months for one of them to send me for a colonoscopy to calm my concerns. They found two polyps, removed them and tested them. It came back that no action was required. I booked a doctor's appointment anyway to ask for advice which would be a few weeks away. That appointment is tomorrow. However, recently it's been flaring up quite badly. It's not just constipation though. When I do go, every second day, there's always a feeling of incomplete evacuation. This is obviously frustrating. Then there's the the pain I have in my lower back. it actually feels almost like my kidneys are hurting. This is especially sore and achey when I lie down on my back. Has anyone had these problems? HELP ME, please. I feel like I'm the only one suffering. A


----------



## Ms Megan (Jul 15, 2009)

Well mine started in january as well, it started with a fissure which totally stressed me out b/c at that time i didnt know what that was, so i waited a month and then i had another one. So by March i had one day that was just horrible, i was so uncomfortable that just sitting was horride, there was so much burning and i had gone to the bathroom about 4 times, i don't think i really needed to go all those times but i felt the need to as you described which prolly made the burning worse, so the next day i went to an urgent care and he checked me out said everything looked normal and it sounded like i've had fissure from hard stool and to take fiber so i did for a few months then got off that but continued to have problems so i saw my family doctor who agreed that it sounds like i have IBS and told me to take metamucil everyday which has helped a great deal. I was having the feeling of the incomplete evacuation for a while until i tried the metamucil, i think its the straining to go that causes that, b/c now i only get it when i have hard stools that don't want to pass. I try to ignore it and find a comfortable position to sit in and after i go to bed i usually wake up feeling better, that feeling can be caused by a fissure, so the assumption that i've come to is that if i can avoid the hard stools, that avoids the fissure, which avoids that feeling. Good luck!


----------

